# Tried to smoke shrimp



## KerriAynne (Sep 5, 2018)

This is my first attempt at learning to use the smoker.  I used apple wood (I am not sure I used enough water?), temp at 225.  I seasoned my shrimp, placed it on a smoker rack and cooked for 30 minutes, it didn't appear done so I went an additional 15 mins per the instructions.  It was cooked perfectly however it had a "sooty" taste that I did not enjoy.

What did I do wrong?


----------



## tropics (Sep 5, 2018)

KerriAynne said:


> This is my first attempt at learning to use the smoker.  I used apple wood (I am not sure I used enough water?), temp at 225.  I seasoned my shrimp, placed it on a smoker rack and cooked for 30 minutes, it didn't appear done so I went an additional 15 mins per the instructions.  It was cooked perfectly however it had a "sooty" taste that I did not enjoy.
> 
> What did I do wrong?


Welcome to SMF a little more info would help.
What type of smoker?
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2018)

Welcome aboard and congratulations on the smoker. Like Richie said a little more info is needed to help you out.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2018)

" I am not sure I used enough water." I am  thinking you soaked your chips. Right there is your problem. That much moisture will take a long time to dry out and start to burn cleanly. The high moisture will also cause the nasty tasting elements of smoke, creosote for one, to stick to the shrimp. In a short smoke the wood never had time to get hot enough to burn clean and make the tasty Thin Blue Smoke. Next attempt, use dry chips, get the smoker up to temp, TBS rolling, about 30-40 minutes, then add the Shrimp and smoke to desired doneness...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 5, 2018)

Welcome to SMF seems you are getting some answers to your question JJ is a retired chef.

Warren


----------



## KerriAynne (Sep 5, 2018)

tropics said:


> Welcome to SMF a little more info would help.
> What type of smoker?
> Richie


It is a Master Built Gas Smokehouse


----------



## KerriAynne (Sep 5, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> " I am not sure I used enough water." I am  thinking you soaked your chips. Right there is your problem. That much moisture will take a long time to dry out and start to burn cleanly. The high moisture will also cause the nasty tasting elements of smoke, creosote for one, to stick to the shrimp. In a short smoke the wood never had time to get hot enough to burn clean and make the tasty Thin Blue Smoke. Next attempt, use dry chips, get the smoker up to temp, TBS rolling, about 30-40 minutes, then add the Shrimp and smoke to desired doneness...JJ


So you don't soak them at all?  Okay, got it. How do you know when you have achieved Thin Blue Smoke?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 5, 2018)

The best way I can explain TBS is basically it looks like cigarette smoke, thin blue smoke. Almost invisible to see is what you want.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 5, 2018)

Fire in a fire place that has been going a while..  You don't see much smoke and it burns clean pretty much.  Hot coals and dry wood. Good clean smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2018)

White smoke is thick and smells harsh and oily. TBS is thin, a pale gray, sky blue or even barely there. The smell is sweet, pleasant with hints of fruit or nuts. If White smoke hits you, you cant help but cough, choke and get out of its path. If TBS is blowing on you you sit back, breathe deep and smile because an amazing meal is in the making and the magic is all your doing. That is how you tell which is which.
Super hot charcoal smokers need wet chips to cool the coal surface long enough for the chips to start smothering before they burst into flames. In a Gasser or Watt Burner the heat source is subdued and the Dry chips come up to making smoke slowly, so no need to soak.
During a long smoke, you will need to add chips. They will put out white smoke for a few minutes the the smoke will turn blue when it's going good. Don't sweat these short bursts. They have little effect on the final product...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 5, 2018)

Thin Blue Smoke


----------



## tropics (Sep 6, 2018)

KerriAynne said:


> It is a Master Built Gas Smokehouse



Looks like you got the answers you need good luck
Richie


----------



## KerriAynne (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you everyone! I will attempt again today and be on the search for the ever elusive TBS!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2018)

Take a look at this thread. This was a SMF Throwdown winner. Really tasty...JJ 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-shrimp-salad-and-flat-iron-steak-po-boy.138609/


----------

